# I'm new and really need help



## 16651 (May 5, 2006)

Hi I'm new and I need your a help I have ibs( since 7 month) , gluten intolerance ( not celiac ) and lactose intolerance and I cant eat almost anything i cant eat meat or chicken or turkey ,fish is not always goo for me, or soy AND fruit ang vegetable ,before 3 week I use to eat potato,corn bread ,rice but now I cant because every time I eat thim my mouth and tongue get too itch so much that I cant eat or drink anything if I eat it causer bloating ,pain so I dont know what to eat anymore can any one help me.THANKSJMAW


----------



## 19204 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hmmm.If you have health insurance or otherwise can afford it,a visit with a nutritionist may be useful.When my now-ex husband was dealing with allergies, we put him on an "elimination" diet. The first phase featured foods that few people are allergic to. I don't remember all of them, but a few werecream of buckwheat cerealbuckwheat groats (these don't have gluten)pear nectar (juice)mango nectar (I think)tapioca made with pear nectar (no milk)veallambNo seasonings other than salt.If you do a google search for "elimination diet", you'll find a number of different ones.


----------



## 16651 (May 5, 2006)

thank you very much jld i will try


----------

